# The point at Buxton access



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

So coming down in a couple weeks and been researching how to get to the Point. Can someone tell me what exactly I need to do. I have looked at the NPS closure map but still confused. What is the closest place I can park and walk to the Point without an ORV permit. I can get a permit but looking at the map it looks like a waste of money to get it.
I know about walking in the water so i'm assuming all stuff must be carried on back or in hand. No cart Am I correct. thanks for any info and I feel sorry for the locals there trying to fish day in day out


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

As of May 27 on the NPS Google map "The Point" is still open at it's tip. You can park at the fish cleaning station at the beginning of ramp 44 an walk what I estimate is 1.5mi. Half dry and half wet. If you're in shape and pack light you'll make it. Who can say if the closures are set for the summer or if a complete closure will be in effect in a couple of weeks. Very fishy spot if you can get there. It's a damn shame such a great recreational seashore is now so mismanaged for the special interest groups. Good Luck


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You can park at the cleaning table parking lot just this side of Ramp 44, you'll have to walk the ramp 44 sand road, when the sand road opens up at the beach --- there will be a ribboned off corridor thru the sand to the beach you'll have to walk thru, then you walk in the thin water to the point making sure your footprints disappear behind you ---- 1.5 miles sounds a little short to me but could be. I understand the NPS will allow you to lay items on the dry beach once you get to the point, but don't get out on the dry sand or let them trick you into coming out of the water before that. Pack light, take a bucket if you're able with plenty of water --- bringing fish back can be a problem, I've seen people carry a stringer and drag the fish in the water walking back, ---- it's not for the weak hearted --- some places are calling it Open, SELC loves to hear that, tackle shops and fisherman calling it "Open", it took several years for that to happen ----- but ------ when it ain't open for everybody, it ain't Open ---- Only a very low percentage of people, basically younger people can walk to the Point, There are a lot of great Senior fisherman living in and around Buxton that go to the Point everyday normally but now they can't ---- to them it ain't Open --- River


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank both of you for taking the time to explain this and give really good info. I have a few more questions pertaining to this as I think about heading out there.
What do most folks do for bait out there? Carry cast net with them, take frozen bait?? Is bait typically in surf this time of year there.
Should I be there on a certain tide or do an evening into night for best fishing?
Are most people venturing there to catch drum or is it just good for everything there?
Should I just take heaver and that's it or smaller plug pole?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Most people carry their bait, They'll carry whats available at the tackle shops, bunker or mullet - have it cut up, ready to use so you don't have to carry the excess. I would not carry a cast net and depend on bait being there this time of year. Late evening is when most people want to be there, most are there for big drum - but there's plenty of everything else there, I've caught a lot of nice Flounder around the Point. Be nice if you could take a smaller rod for jigging along with a heaver but it's a pretty long haul, that would be directly proportional to how good a shape you're in ---- I'm sure some people on this board have walked out there and may have some other info ---- River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Just saw where Ramp 43 opened today but that won't help much ---- reportedly the bite is on, you also need a rod to throw metal for Spanish and Blues --- tough decision on which rods to take -- River


----------



## erietuna (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello Sammy. Was at the point May 22nd. 55 years old about 65 lbs overweight. I did not think the walk was that bad. When I was at Frank and Fran's, Frank looked at me like I was crazy. Well here is my take. I drive 12 hours to get to Avon. I live in Ohio, A walk along the beach is awesome. Frank and the regulars down there get to drive to the Point. It is now a walk for them after driving 7-8 miles. When you have something taken away from you it sucks. When your only chance to get to the point is a stretch of the legs, well you take it. 

I only fish the ocean's. Not to smart living in Ohio. I won't be fishing any more this year. So I walked to the point. I have driven out there. Awesome! I walked out there. Really awesome! There was me and three younger guys on a piece
of heaven. I could see the tops of there 12 foot surf rods. The Ranger, who drove over to me to check my fishing license, was a nice young man.

This is what I packed. One rod heaver. Took a fanny pack with rigs ( Some drum rigs and shark rigs, 4 weights- next time 8!-extra shock leader, a spare reel, filet knife, pliers, 1 pack frozen Mullet. That I got from Frank and Fran's. I took two quart bags and put ice in them- half way. Had them in a gallon bag with the Mullet. Next time I will double bag the ice- I was going to drink it after the ice melted.

I left ramp 44 at 0800 hrs. Fished for five hours. Caught a big- to me- Butter Fly Skate/Stingray, along with a shark and a bluefish. Used the bluefish as bait. Had a great time. Is driving easier, sure. Would I do it again. Absolutely. It will help me lose some of the fat off of me!


Later,
erietuna


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks again for the info. I'll definitely walk out there a few trips. I'm in good shape and like you driving from WV so not going to be lazy coming that far. 
erietuna I know you said you only fish the ocean but if your ever up for taking a smallmouth or Musky trip on the New River in WV give me a call. I run www.newrivertrophyoutfitters and for your great post will give you a great discount on any trip we do. its a little closer to home for you and its great a great trip. Look at us on facebook under the same name and you can see our trip reports.
I'm going to search on here for the right rigs and visit Frank and Frans but what do most folks use for big drum


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Sammy, It's not about being Lazy and Walking to the Point, Could your GrandFather or GrandMother Make that walk with Coolers and Fishing rods, can the disable veteran, missing a leg, make that walk to Cape Point?? That is the POINT they can't.. Great Country we live in HUH..??? JAM


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

Jam,
Wasn't meaning that the locals are lazy for not walking to the Point. If you read my first post you would see that I feel sorry for the locals that want to fish that area on a regular basis. I simply meant that since I'm spending 9 hours in the car to get here I'm not going to be lazy about spending 30 minutes to walk out there. 
I worked as a biologist for the NPS for a few years and certainly understand your pain and especially understand when dealing with the LE's how stupid it can be at times. I run a guide service on NPS owned lands and although I typically don't have issues, the locals take a beating for things done here for decades. Its not so much the NPS but the US FWS and the Endangered Species Act that causes most of the issues. The main problem is that BIG Government takes a cookie cutter approach to every situation. It doesn't work and its not practical. Closing off a beach for one or even a few bird nests is not going to save the species but what is the solution?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

sammy said:


> Jam,
> Wasn't meaning that the locals are lazy for not walking to the Point. If you read my first post you would see that I feel sorry for the locals that want to fish that area on a regular basis. I simply meant that since I'm spending 9 hours in the car to get here I'm not going to be lazy about spending 30 minutes to walk out there.
> I worked as a biologist for the NPS for a few years and certainly understand your pain and especially understand when dealing with the LE's how stupid it can be at times. I run a guide service on NPS owned lands and although I typically don't have issues, the locals take a beating for things done here for decades. Its not so much the NPS but the US FWS and the Endangered Species Act that causes most of the issues. The main problem is that BIG Government takes a cookie cutter approach to every situation. It doesn't work and its not practical. Closing off a beach for one or even a few bird nests is not going to save the species but what is the solution?


Possible solution? Protect eggs and nests with cages that don't allow predators in. remove eggs and hatch and raise to help survival. Monitor with volunteers or interns from a distance to watch for predators.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

surffshr said:


> Possible solution? Protect eggs and nests with cages that don't allow predators in. remove eggs and hatch and raise to help survival. Monitor with volunteers or interns from a distance to watch for predators.[/QU
> 
> 
> Wouldnt work, makes too much sense.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If you want more birds, call Frank Purdue, he'll show ya how its done. They do not want recovery, they want the land.. JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

PS 

Just have been Told that the POINT is a WRAP (Again) Must stay in the Water as you fish, no beach is OPEN at the Tip anymore, either Birds have moved Closer or eggs are on the Ground......JAM


----------



## Mark Ryan Brandt (Jun 21, 2013)

Points closed folks moose out front should have told ya.....


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

YUP............. It aint about the Fu(king Birds


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

erietuna said:


> Hello Sammy. Was at the point May 22nd. 55 years old about 65 lbs overweight. I did not think the walk was that bad. When I was at Frank and Fran's, Frank looked at me like I was crazy. Well here is my take. I drive 12 hours to get to Avon. I live in Ohio, A walk along the beach is awesome. Frank and the regulars down there get to drive to the Point. It is now a walk for them after driving 7-8 miles. When you have something taken away from you it sucks. When your only chance to get to the point is a stretch of the legs, well you take it.
> 
> I only fish the ocean's. Not to smart living in Ohio. I won't be fishing any more this year. So I walked to the point. I have driven out there. Awesome! I walked out there. Really awesome! There was me and three younger guys on a piece
> of heaven. I could see the tops of there 12 foot surf rods. The Ranger, who drove over to me to check my fishing license, was a nice young man.
> ...


this may be the post of the year. im glad you had a great time


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2010)

So when you say the point is now closed. Do you mean that you can not walk out there anywhere and that on the end of the point you would have to stay in the water to fish.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

That's what they mean................


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sammy --- You can still walk out there - staying in the water, a number of locals do it but they carry very little, they actually like it this way (healthy folks, nice walk, plenty of catchin lots of the times, carry a nice meal back and last but not least: VERY FEW PEOPLE OUT THERE) ----- you can not lay anything on dry sand there now so everything must stay attached to you, because the birds have moved closer ---- River


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I bet the wardens come marching right through the nesting sites to write you a ticket. They sure as heck aren't going to be walking all the way down there with wet feet and write you a ticket standing in the water.
I feel for all of you that used to enjoy fishing the point. Seems to me I got involved in surf fishing a decade too late.
That is the MO though. Don't ban fishing outright, just make it so difficult that you get tired and move to a spot more to their liking.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

"I feel for all of you that used to enjoy fishing the point. Seems to me I got involved in surf fishing a decade too late." -Pods

Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

pods said:


> I bet the wardens come marching right through the nesting sites to write you a ticket. They sure as heck aren't going to be walking all the way down there with wet feet and write you a ticket standing in the water.
> I feel for all of you that used to enjoy fishing the point. Seems to me I got involved in surf fishing a decade too late.
> That is the MO though. Don't ban fishing outright, just make it so difficult that you get tired and move to a spot more to their liking.


Nah they DRIVE right through it to check on you.. JAM


----------

